# 6 pin server fan, mod to 3 pin.



## pantherx12 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hello TPU I recently bought some Nidec V34809-35 fans how ever after I purchased them I realised they are 6 pin fans.

Is it possible to wire these up to 3 pin and run them off a fan controller? ( and adjust speed, that's the most important bit! I don't need 220 cfm  )


----------



## lindy (Jun 29, 2012)

It should be possible if you can find a diagram for the pin out... I think two of the wires are for an led. You'll need a robust controller though as the fan is 3.3amps , 39.6watts. Oh, and ear plugs, lots of ear plugs! (64.8dBA @ 5300rpm).


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 29, 2012)

lindy said:


> It should be possible if you can find a diagram for the pin out... I think two of the wires are for an led. You'll need a robust controller though as the fan is 3.3amps , 39.6watts. Oh, and ear plugs, lots of ear plugs! (64.8dBA @ 5300rpm).



I actually have this version coming http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTA2MlgxNjAw/$(KGrHqVHJE4E-me+Dg1hBP)52swv6Q~~60_12.JPG from a dell machine.


----------



## lindy (Jun 29, 2012)

Well I believe the the red and black would be + and - (respectively) and the blue would be tach., and I think the yellow would be fan speed control termination?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 29, 2012)

lindy said:


> Well I believe the the red and black would be + and - (respectively) and the blue would be tach., and I think the yellow would be fan speed control termination?



So should in theory be okay?

Now I just need to research if my fan controller is up to scratch  ( turns out it's not, whoops!)


----------



## lindy (Jun 29, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> So should in theory be okay?
> 
> Now I just need to research if my fan controller is up to scratch  ( turns out it's not, whoops!)



Yup, in theory you should be good to go... Ouch! For your controller though, controllers for those kinds of amps/ watts aren't cheap. An inline resistor may be the ticket.


----------

